# Powering Alpine Ina900, BT, and TR7



## motovet (Nov 22, 2006)

Any reason I shouldn't power all these together off the harness adapter?


----------



## motovet (Nov 22, 2006)

OK, well I did power all three with the harness adapter, and powered the Imprint module direct. All is well except if I turn off the 900 with the accessory on I get a nasty pop. No pop if system shuts down with the key.


----------



## Joe Hamel (Sep 22, 2009)

What vehicle did you install this into?


----------



## motovet (Nov 22, 2006)

2009 Silverado. Had the premium Bose, but all that is bypassed now with a complete install. The TR7 didn't bypass as advertised for some reason. Got all the LED indications as required, but not working right. I will try the sequence again to see what happens. The pop is something new. Had a 9887 priot to this new 900 set up, and never got the pop. Maybe the new Imprint module? TR7?


----------



## ddawson24 (Aug 8, 2010)

It just depends on the rated amperage of the circuit you are using to turn everything on. If it can handle the load there shouldn't be an issue. An 09 Silverado doesn't have a wire behind the radio so I'm guessing you're using an adapter of some sort for the turn on. That could be your culprit. If you already have a dedicated line ran why not just try using that? Of course you'll have to make sure the circuit you ran is an isolated circuit so you're not disrupting any of the factory electrical system. There aren't a lot of places to catch a switched 12V in those vehicles either so unless you have some pretty good diagrams from Mitchell and know exactly what you're dealing with I would highly recommend going to an authorized dealer.


----------



## motovet (Nov 22, 2006)

I used the accessory wire for the above, and did find switched power under the dash for my back seat monitors and ipod monitor adapter. I still get a turn off pop after installing a relay for the amp remotes. Do I need to hook up a delay?


----------



## ddawson24 (Aug 8, 2010)

motovet said:


> I used the accessory wire for the above, and did find switched power under the dash for my back seat monitors and ipod monitor adapter. I still get a turn off pop after installing a relay for the amp remotes. Do I need to hook up a delay?


A delay might help. Try using a small cap inline with the remote wire. That would delay it a bit and might help the situation.


----------



## motovet (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks. Never used one before, best place to get one?


----------



## ddawson24 (Aug 8, 2010)

Any car stereo shop should be able to help you out with that.


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

Make sure the switch on the TR-7 is set to the correct position. If it's been set to the programming mode it will not switch.


----------



## motovet (Nov 22, 2006)

The TR7 thing ended up being a bad unit. Got a new one and all is well. Still have the turn off pop, but have not had time to work on anything for a while.


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't see many TR-7's. Glad you got it worked out though. Good luck!


----------

